

How far we have come in ten years. - shabda

I was recently reading BillG's Business at the speed of though, and came through these lines. (Page 111)<p>"dell solved the problem .... Using load balancing technology, Dell feeds incoming web request  through one of its many front web servers so that transaction load can be distributed. .. Dell can add a new server in about an hour ..."<p>10 years ago adding an server in one hour was such a feat for a company like Dell that it gets mentioned, today the most cash strapped startup can do so if they so desire. Just something to think about how the rules of business have changed and startups have a level playing field.
======
michael_dorfman
Level playing field?

Startups can now do some of the things that large companies could do ten years
ago; there's still quite a few things that large companies can do now that
startups won't be able to do easily for another ten years.

Et cetera.

